
Django replaced occurrences of master/slave terminology with leader/follower - BinaryIdiot
https://github.com/django/django/pull/2692
======
sheraz
What a colossal waste of human effort. It is a shame that the political
correctness, diversity, and inclusion efforts have metastasized into results
like this.

no one wins in this scenario. A hollow victory (at best) for the cry bullies
whose "feelings" are triggered, or whatever the current trend is.

~~~
dev1n
political correctness is perfectly fine when you are part of a multi-ethnic
project.

~~~
sheraz
I'm all for civility and decorum, but I believe that political correctness has
slipped into a hole of trigger warnings, safe spaces, and all the fun stuff we
see happening on many college campuses.

In my opinion multi-ethnic projects mean that we should grow thicker skin, and
laugh off the misunderstandings and preconceptions rather than "re-educate"
Orweillian style.

~~~
dev1n
I would not consider renaming master/slave as an Orwellian "re-education".
Orwellian-style re-education would be refraining from talking about the
Holocaust because it causes people to get pissed off / "triggered". I also
think there is a big difference between re-naming terms in computer science
and not being able to talk about $ethnicity in a history class in an education
setting (college campuses etc.). You should not confuse the two.

------
BinaryIdiot
Sorry all; this came across my Twitter feed and I thought it was current. I
wouldn't have bothered if I noticed it was 2 years old.

